# Pigeon sitter



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, to start off, three years or so ago I never imagined "owning" a pigeon much less eight. Even more so, I NEVER thought I would be "pigeon sitting" someone elses pigeon! Times do change.

Yesterday I received a private message from member Pink68112 asking if I could pigeon sit "Coo" while she visits family in Minnesota, so I agreed. She will stay with me till Friday.

She brought Coo over this afternoon, and she is starting to look more and more like a blue bar pigeon, but still has traces of baby in her still.

She seemed a bit upset after Pink left her, but semed settled down after I put her cage in the coop with my "eight is enuff ." They seemed to have a lot to talk to her about. I wish I understood pigeonese.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Well, to start off, three years or so ago I never imagined "owning" a pigeon much less eight. Even more so, I NEVER thought I would be "pigeon sitting" someone elses pigeon! Times do change.
> 
> Yesterday I received a private message from member Pink68112 asking if I could pigeon sit "Coo" while she visits family in Minnesota, so I agreed. She will stay with me till Friday.
> 
> ...



That's pretty funny Victor, if it's not enogh with the grandkids or the local 
wildlife that gets funneled your way, you're becoming a pigeonsitter to
boot! Guess "eight if enuff" but nine is mighty fine.... 

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Victor,
You are a good egg.
Do you think pink is really coming back? 
She is leaving the country soon, you know.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, I am aware that she was leaving the country soon, but I just have to *trust* she will pick her up on Friday as she said.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just teasing you, Victor.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Can't think of a better sitter for coo than you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for pigeon sitting, Victor! I'm always happy to see our members helping each other out when they can.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Charis said:


> Just teasing you, Victor.


ohhhhh.I guess I can take a tease or two. 



Lady Tarheel said:


> Can't think of a better sitter for coo than you!


Maggie, you are so poetic. You should write for a greeting card company!



TAWhatley said:


> I'm always happy to see our members helping each other out when they can.
> 
> Terry


Me too Terry, me too.I plan on getting a picture of Coo soon and post her.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Today, a co-worker and her three children, came over this afternoon for a pigeon presentation which included our guest Coo. 

With calming mood music playing low on the outdoor stereo, we sipped on our iced soft drink and discussed the basic of pigeons to include the dangers ferals face and my pet pigeons (and of course Coo).

The boy pigeons were in the aviary and the girls including Coo were in the coop perched looking out.The children got a chance to see Barbie sitting on her new (unfertilized) eggs and see her in her protective mother mode. ...(boy can she peck when she is serious!) Needless to say, they were not allowed to get near her.

The mom and her kids were showed the various things that pigeon eat and had them partake in mixing a batch of pigeon salt water bath. We bathed most of the pigeons, and then they took turns holding certain pigeons. Rosco and Uchie were the main attractions of the show. Tooter and Beaksly were petted while I held them, but they were not to keen with them holding them, so I respected that. Rosco on the other hand was a regular show by himself enjoying the attention. We had a photo opportunity with the kids with Uchie and Rosco. They were good head and shoulder ornaments!They were showed how my pigeons "trap" into their small pet carrier on command.


It was a great day to show more people the positive side of pigeons. They really enjoyed their visit. *


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a good Ambassador you and your birds are, Victor. I'm sure today will make a lasting impression on those children.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WELL DONE, VICTOR!!!*

AND, who is to say the _humans_ have ALL the fun!   

Love, Hugs and Scritches for being such a GREAT PIGEON AMBASSADOR!

HUZZAH!!

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor said:


> It was a great day to show more people the positive side of pigeons. They really enjoyed their visit.


Well done, Victor and Slape pigeons!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing pigeons in such a positive light, Victor. Rosco is especially drawn to children, since his earlier days, I appreciate hearing about him....I STILL love him and will NEVER forget his antics.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw, Victor, you made me feel all mushy inside this morning. You get an A+ for being a wonderful teacher.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I spoke with Pink68112 this evening, and she is coming over in the morning to pick up little Coo. 

We went to the Childrens Museum and wore out the batteries in our camera, but it is on the charger tonight. I will take a picture of Coo in the morning. She is going to grow up to be a beautiful bluebar, and she is so affectionate. She was a great guest this past week.


----------



## pink68112 (Jun 26, 2007)

Of course I am coming back for Coo!! (Coo is actually short for Haiku). I have missed her but I am happy she got to have this experience. It sounds like it was a little vacation for her, too-like going to a little pigeon resort! I am lucky Victor could take her on such short notice because I was able to go away without having to worry. I knew she was being spoiled and pampered. I do feel a little bad though because she had gotten rather feisty the week before I left-I hope she behaved herself and made a good impression! 

Also, I still don't know for sure if I am moving overseas. I hope to know within the next month if I am actually going. I still haven't given up hope that I will be able to take Haiku with me. I am continuing to check into it and I will keep everyone updated as soon as I know. I feel like she and I have been through a lot together and it breaks my heart to think of leaving her-I feel like I wouldn't have gotten through the bar exam without her sitting on my books and my lap while I studied all summer.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Isn't it just amazing how that little feral baby Pigeon has changed your life, Pink?!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Pictures of Haiku (Coo)*

Hi everyone,

The last time I pigeon sat "Coo", I took some pictures of her. She is going to be a beautiful blue bar (not that she isn't one already). She is in my web shots pictures on link below The pictures show her when she was playing with the girls(and me) in the coop.

She is such a tart tart! 

Pink,her caretaker, is planning on bringing Coo over sometime soon for a play day again. 


Please note:
The pictures had to be downsized, and time is not working for me today, so you can see them in my web shots collections under my rehab section. Hope you check her out!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Victor!

Coo IS a beatiful Blue Bar!

Of course, since Squeaks is a BB too, I'm rather - ah - "partial!"   

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, you probably feel like Coo's grandpa. She is such a pretty little girl and looks very sweet. Thanks for the pictures. Tell Pink we think she is lovely.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, you probably feel like Coo's grandpa. She is such a pretty little girl and looks very sweet. Thanks for the pictures. Tell Pink we think she is lovely.


Hi Maggie,

yes I do in a way!

I sent her a pm, so she will probably up-date us on Coo soon.

She is so tame and sweet.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a pretty pigeon. You take a nice picture, Grandpa Victor.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

Have any of the "boys" shown any interest in Coo?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, that is so GREAT that you pigeon sitted Coo.

Who is a VERY pretty birds..

Can't wait for an update!

-Hilly


----------

